# Catering



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2002)

Is there a local form of government that you can goto or visit online and receive answers to questions about in home catering?What I'm looking for is the laws that govern preparing baked goods in your own home.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Check with whatever entity licenses food businesses -- could be Health Dept., or Consumer Affairs, or Markets, or even Agriculture. Also could be City, County, or other jurisdiction. 

I don't know for sure about your location, but in many, many locales home-based food businesses are not allowed. Usually because of health regulations and requirements. Folks on this forum who follow all the rules (and pay all the fees) tend not to have kind things to say about people who work (illegally) out of their homes.


----------



## eds77k5 (Jun 13, 2002)

in my state you have to have a seperate kitchen from your home kitchen, i think it be better to go lookin for a location, just my opinion


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I don't know much about the laws, but I just wanted to mention something funny that I've noticed, it seems that you can make all the food you want in your house and give it to people, but the minute you get paid for the food, you have to meet the health standards.


----------

